

HowTo: Web server on a business card  - bootload
http://hackaday.com/2008/09/25/web-server-on-a-business-card-part-2/

======
tocomment
Someone should put this on a business card:

python -c “import SimpleHTTPServer;SimpleHTTPServer.test()”

Now that's a web server on a business card.

~~~
bootload
_"... python -c “import SimpleHTTPServer;SimpleHTTPServer.test()” ... Now
that's a web server on a business card ..."_

Where is the "on" button?

------
jacobscott
I think the business card lockpicking set is more fun:

<http://www.ohgizmo.com/2006/09/18/lock-pickin-business-card/>

------
ken
Neat, but way bigger than
<[http://www.conceptlab.com/fly/>](http://www.conceptlab.com/fly/>);

